# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Gespreksstof

## richjoeri

Hoi

Ik heb het volgende probleem.
Ik weet nooit waar ik het over moet hebben bij vrienden of bij wie dan ook.
Ik vertel wat ik gedaan heb de afgelopen week en dan ben ik binnen 5 minuten uitgepraat.
Er komt gewoon niks in me op, we zitten dan bv op een terras en de rest van mijn vrienden blijven dan aan het praten en dan denk ik, waar halen ze het vandaan , raken zij nou nooit uitgepraat, ik snap er niks van.
Waarom weten zij altijd iets te vertellen en ik bijna nooit?
Zijn er mensen die dit ook hebben ,want af en toe denk ik dat ik dit alleen heb.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo joeri,
Post van een tijd terug, jammer dat er niemand gereageerd heeft...
Je bent echt niet de enige die of weinig stof heeft om over te praten of weinig behoefte heeft om zoveel te praten  :Smile: 
Als je je er naar onder voelt dan kan je ook kijken waar jou interesses liggen, daar (meer) informatie over opzoeken en dan kijken of je vrienden naar jou willen luisteren als je hun iets verteld  :Smile: 
En sommige mensen zijn geboren praters, anderen geboren luisteraars, anderen geboren dromers  :Wink:

----------

